
Standard Interface - nreece
http://standardinterface.org/
======
koenbok
Initiatives like these are exactly what we hoped for when we made the Aristo
UI open source together with 280North. If you're interested check out the full
PSD at the github repo: <http://github.com/280north/aristo> We're working on
some nice refinements/additions too.

~~~
Groxx
I find it interesting that Aristo's examples are almost 100% identical to
Apple's controls, albeit with less shininess (a good quality in a generic UI,
I prefer cleaner). Care to comment on that? (I haven't read the Aristo psd,
but cappuccino looks interesting)

And I personally _despise_ those little rotary controls. You can't control
them precisely _or_ read them accurately. They're useful only for extremely
coarse controls, which few programs have a use for.

~~~
boucher
The circular slider is a pretty specific user element. Maybe so specific that
it doesn't belong in a general purpose framework, I don't know. But it
definitely has its place. It's usually coupled with a text field for
precision, but it's generally a good tool for setting an angle in a UI.

------
kylebragger
While I totally respect 280North for what they've done for the web, and for
their insanely talented engineers and designers, I can't help but think
homogeny between web applications on a large scale is necessarily a good
thing. At what point do you lose a sense of identity for the sake of adhering
to a standard set of UI elements or some HIG document? Just my 2c.

~~~
dcurtis
Standard Interface is intended to make it easier to rapidly prototype and
build web applications based on a good looking default style. The goal is not
to create design homogeny.

The goal is to make the leap from unformatted, unstructured raw HTML to
something presentable and easy to use automatic. Then you can customize it.
It's very similar to the way the iPhone UI works with interface builder.

~~~
synnik
I had to read their page a second time to see that, yes, they did state it can
be used as a base for custom designs.

Sounds like their intent is not clearly communicated...

------
newhouseb
We need this for android.

------
gojomo
Doomed by a name that's hard to Google.

